# Facility management companies



## Guardianplumbin (Jan 18, 2011)

Have any of you service contractors used a facility maintenance company and if you have, what has been your experience with them?


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Guardian, right now I do retail maintenance full time. These facility management companies give us 100% of the work. We just do carpentry, painting, etc not plumbing.

Granted my boss deals with them directly, not me. But I still have a feel of how they are.

Some companies can be a PITA especially if you don't send your invoices on time, or get to the job quickly. They can drop you like a bad habit whenever they please. Any more specific questions?


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

I broke the cardinal rule- responded to a post by someone with out an introduction.


----------



## raymobrown (Jan 19, 2011)

No problem, I had to create a new account to respond to you, most likely operator error on my part, ha, ha. More directly, our company is currently working for a facility management company and I was wondering if there would be any recommendations of companies to try to work for. I am specifically looking for large national companies that have been in business 10+ years.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

My boss has been in business for 15 years. We get work from national companies.. DWM is our 500 lb gorrilla..barnes and noble, ll bean, jo ann fabrics, dollar tree and many others.

Empire facility managament is very large also. Try PRO's(I'm not sure


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry-not sure what pros stands for. Other ones are BEST retail solutions, american project and repair(pay you down to the minute), and total site solutions.

Now go make an introduction thread before you get yelled at.


----------



## raymobrown (Jan 19, 2011)

introduction done...thanks for info, I will check those companies out. A pleasant surprise for us has been Emcon. I have registered with other companies but have not been given an opportunity as of yet...


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Not a problem. Are you looking for retail management companies? What accounts does emcom have? 

I've been waiting to fin a thread about someone else who uses these companies


----------



## raymobrown (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, I am looking for retail management companies also. Emcon has Shaw's Jewelers, Lowe's, and some others. Seems like a lot of the locations are in shopping malls.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

dibs16 said:


> I broke the cardinal rule- responded to a post by someone with out an introduction.


I didn't know that was a rule.  Is this like an AA meeting or something? :laughing:

The OP was his first post and it was a one liner.......I'd go by that more than some AA protocol. YMMV.


----------



## Dierte (Dec 18, 2010)

We use quite a few and yes they can be a PITA but without them I wouldn't have much work.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

We work for quite a few as well. Some pay on time and some are chronic late payers. 

It was so bad that this past year we started requiring a credit card to be kept on file. On the 46th day after confirmation of receiving our invoice _(we call same day after emailing or faxing)_ we charge the card. I'm not a bank and will not finance their projects past 45 days especially after Ive already payed out all the labor and material.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

So how do you guys handle those NTE limits? I'd like to know what they base those on. Due to the constant abuse of our time we started charging $45 trip charges.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

fez-head said:


> So how do you guys handle those NTE limits? I'd like to know what they base those on. Due to the constant abuse of our time we started charging $45 trip charges.


I find out what is most important to complete and make sure that is completed first.

Then I tell them you have $10,000 left, it's buyers choice.

When I get to under $2,000 I let them know again and if they just say keep going I work until it runs out if they don't want to increase it. If they still have walls to paint and millwork they want set it either waits or they give me a NTP for the extra work.

I certainly try to work with them and get it all done, but I'm not going to do it for free.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Mud Master said:


> I find out what is most important to complete and make sure that is completed first.
> 
> Then I tell them you have $10,000 left, it's buyers choice.
> 
> ...


Good lord! Are you sure we're talking about the same kind of client?

Our Not To Exceed limits through nationwide maintenance companies are usually 125 - $250. The largest project we have completed to date for one of these places was still under $900 :thumbdown 

The only reason I put up with it is because it's easy filler work and gets me out of the office.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Same type of client yes and no.

It's still facility maintenance but we work for the facility directly, not a management company. In a way, we are their management company.

Our NTE'S usually come in during remodels they don't have leased and want to spend the least amount to make it ready. Usually fixing walls, a paint job, ceiling repair and a new floor are the usual.

For actual repairs it's completed via our service contract, which is T&M, or if it's a large repair we bid it. In instances where it's a repair they don't want to spend alot on it's the same method as above. I'll do what I can until the time is up. If it's just to get them back in operation that's usually all they want until they can budget for the correct fix.

Our customers are a mix of local and nation retail, restaurant chains, commercial property management and industrial manufacturing.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anyone have a review of RSMeans Facilities Maintenance & Repair cost books? Amazon has it for $244 versus $399 list price.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Commercial Door Hardware Install Videos HERE

Design Hardware, a leading manufacturer in commercial door hardware products, sets the industry’s highest standards when it comes to quality, selection, and service. Included in each of these three categories is Design Hardware’s ability to accommodate its customers and their customers by guiding them through the product installation process. The installation of commercial door hardware products can often be tedious and time consuming. Design Hardware has developed install videos to help demonstrate various installations of their products and have added the simplicity installers need. Packaged with easy-to-follow instructions and templates, Design Hardware’s products are easy to install with the efficiency installation crews love.	
Along with templates and easy-to-follow instructions, Design Hardware also has all-in-one packaging, providing installers with various screw types (self-taping, wood, metal) and strike plates (t-strike, full lips, ASA) giving them flexibility and simplicity. Product accessories such as shim kits, drop plates for door closers, and cylinder dogging devices for exit devices are also readily available at Design Hardware’s Rogersville, MO headquarters. Design Hardware also features product compatibility and cross over. Whether it’s their 116 or 316 closer arms or their Lever Escutcheon trim, Design Hardware offers interchangeable/compatible accessories for multiple grade devices. For more information and expert technical support, call us at 877-258-1262 or visit our homepage at www.designhardware.net.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

fez-head said:


> Commercial Door Hardware Install Videos HERE
> 
> Design Hardware, a leading manufacturer in commercial door hardware products, sets the industry’s highest standards when it comes to quality, selection, and service. Included in each of these three categories is Design Hardware’s ability to accommodate its customers and their customers by guiding them through the product installation process. The installation of commercial door hardware products can often be tedious and time consuming. Design Hardware has developed install videos to help demonstrate various installations of their products and have added the simplicity installers need. Packaged with easy-to-follow instructions and templates, Design Hardware’s products are easy to install with the efficiency installation crews love.
> Along with templates and easy-to-follow instructions, Design Hardware also has all-in-one packaging, providing installers with various screw types (self-taping, wood, metal) and strike plates (t-strike, full lips, ASA) giving them flexibility and simplicity. Product accessories such as shim kits, drop plates for door closers, and cylinder dogging devices for exit devices are also readily available at Design Hardware’s Rogersville, MO headquarters. Design Hardware also features product compatibility and cross over. Whether it’s their 116 or 316 closer arms or their Lever Escutcheon trim, Design Hardware offers interchangeable/compatible accessories for multiple grade devices. For more information and expert technical support, call us at 877-258-1262 or visit our homepage at www.designhardware.net.



I do just enough commercial pass doors to get myself in trouble on many occasions. I do only 10-15/year, and still run over on most of my time estimates. I will have to check out these guides Thx Jesse

Are you keeping busy enough? Have you any history with Miner fleet maintenance? I am chasing them for some Walmart work.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

*Mobile Shop*

What kind of tricked out "mobile shop" do you guys use? Maintenance and repair requires we keep everything on the truck, but when we are working in a condo complex, in a shopping mall or even working downtown with limited parking - we need clever ways to make the most out of each trip in/out of the building. 

I've had my eye on this for years and have almost talked myself into believing that it's worth it If I could buy everything except the actual handtools I would consider paying up to $1,000 - $1,500 for the deluxe cart and cover. http://www.mobile-shop.com


----------

